# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Havenziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Havenziekenhuis 
Haringvliet 2
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Havenziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Havenziekenhuis.*

----------

